# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  PunkinBoT, home-built CNC machine that carves intricate designs into Pumpkins & Watermelons

## Airicist

facebook.com/PunkinBot

----------


## Airicist

punkinBoT the CNC pumpkin carving machine 

Published on Aug 1, 2012




> This is the very first cut made by the punkinBoT
> Pretty wobbly like a newborn, but it is alive!
> This was at the Detroit, MI Maker Faire, July 29, 2012
> Thanks to the great guys from SeeMeCNC for sharing booth space with us, your H-1 3D Printers are awesome. Check them out at www.seemecnc.com
> punkinBoT was designed and built by Brian VanDiepenbos, Eric VanDiepenbos and Alex VanDiepenbos.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 19, 2012

punkinBoT v2.0 - Carve & Glow - Fall 2012

----------


## Airicist

Carving Pumpkins with Handibot

Published on Oct 17, 2016




> A fun Halloween activity after dinner!

----------

